# Penis swells when urinating



## miggymama

I wish I would have read some of these posts before we went to the doctor...We have a son who will turn 3 years old Nov. 1st and he is uncircumsied. We were a little concerned that his penis blows up like a balloon when he urinates. He has never complained of pain or discomfort. We asked the doctor about it and he took a look at his penis and tried to retract his foreskin back. His skin is so tight that it wouldn't retract so he told us that we had to work on getting it to retract. He then said that if it didn't retract that we may need to circumcise him. Can anyone tell me if they have had this happen to there son? We have not touched his foreskin since the appointment. I don't know if the blowing up when he urinates is a real big problem or if it is normal. Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Velvet005

I think the ballooning of the foreskin is a normal part of the retraction process. I have yet to experience this as my son is only 5 months old.
Here are a couple of links for you to look at.

Quote:

Ballooning of the foreskin while urinating can be a normal phase of development during childhood. It is not an indication for circumcision. Ballooning is a temporary phenomenon that arises when the foreskin begins to separate from the glans. It speeds the process of separation and disappears when the process is complete
this quote is from
http://www.norm-uk.org/circumcision_...reatments.html
another link to look at ishttp://www.mothersagainstcirc.org/remedies.htm
HTH


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

Hi,

There have been other threads about this. If you go to the top where it says Search and type ballooning into the box it should bring them up.









Your doctor was very wrong in trying to retract your son, and in telling you that you need to work on retracting it. As you probably know, forced retractions are extremely painful to the baby and serve no purpose at all. As long as your child is able to urinate and isn't in any pain then there is nothing to worry about. So continue doing what you're doing and ignore that doctor (about this subject anyhow!)









~Nay


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miggymama*
We have a son who will turn 3 years old Nov. 1st and he is uncircumsied. His skin is so tight that it wouldn't retract so he told us that we had to work on getting it to retract. He then said that if it didn't retract that we may need to circumcise him.

You know, your doctor might be under the mistaken assumption that all boys are fully retractable by age 3. Many boys are, but certainly not all. It's not uncommon for a boy to not be fully retractable until he reaches puberty.

Hope that helps! Welcome to the boards










~Nay


----------



## njeb

Your doctor is dangerously misinformed. The ballooning just means that the separation process is beginning; it will stop when separation is completed.

The sad truth is that the only thing that American doctors learn about the foreskin in medical school is how to remove it.







Therefore, we parents have to learn what they didn't and educate ourselves and the doctors. Can you tell that I'm thoroughly disgusted with the medical profession?


----------



## SagMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miggymama*
We have not touched his foreskin since the appointment. I don't know if the blowing up when he urinates is a real big problem or if it is normal. Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks!


NORMAL, NORMAL, NORMAL! It can take some boys until puberty before they're fully retractable, but ballooning is part of that process.


----------



## Tinijocaro

Ditoo what everyone else said. My 10 year old ds isn't retractable and still balloons. Other ds is 6 and fully retractable, never ballooned.


----------



## calngavinsmom

Normal!....like all the others said! My son is almost four and his foreskin does this. All it means is the opening of the foreskin is still tight, but it has separated from the head of the penis.

Both of those things have to occur for the foreskin to eventually be able to retract. If the foreskin detatches from the head and the opening is still tight, you get ballooning. If the opening loosens up before the foreskin detatches, no ballooning. Simple as that.

Here is some more information for you,
http://www.cirp.org/library/normal/aap
http://www.cirp.org/library/normal/
http://www.mothering.com/articles/ne...uncircson.html

My advice, relax







your little guy is fine! And I think it would be nice if you printed off one or more of the informational links you got to give to that doctor so he doesn't hurt any boys(or put them through unnecessary circumcisions) with his ignorance.

Take care,
Tara


----------



## Lula's Mom

Oh my stars I am so sick of this! It seems like every 3 days, someone's doctor has told them this exact same load of BS! WHO is teaching these doctors this??? They all have the same misinformation and they are all threatening circumcision to the poor parents (and poor child!) I swear it's like a conspiracy!

So, miggymama, I hope that you have by now gotten the point that ballooning is fine.







And that you should find a new pediatrician, unless you bring some correct info to this guy and he actually learns from it.


----------



## Stevie

My 23 month old laughs his butt off when he balloons :LOL He likes to sit on the big potty so I help him balance. He likes to sit on the big potty so he can look down and watch his penis do its thing and also so he can watch his poop drop







(yah, we homeschoolers learn a bit differently than some







)

Make sure you do take something in to inform the doc he's a moron and then ask yourself what else he's totally ignorant about... I do know one thing for sure and that is that I may not be as educated as most doctors, but I am definitely more intelligent because I have retained my curiosity


----------



## paminmi

Sadly, many physicians and nurses, including pediatricians are not educated in the intact penis, it's function and development.

I have been a Registered Nurse since 1987 and I can assure you the only information I got (in my training) about a foreskin was how to help cut it off! I have conversed with newer nurses and it continues to be the same. I have read on reputable message boards over and over again of doctors who do not know ANYTHING about intact care.

I had the same sort of experience that you did with my son's ped (when he was about 2 yrs.) and in my ignorance followed his instructions. Nature knew better than me and held on for dear life to keep that little foreskin just where it belonged, attached to my son's glans and protecting his urinary tract. All I succeeded in doing was to cause bleeding, swelling and tiny cracks in the end of his foreskin. In my quest to discover why my son's foreskin would not retract, I was led to NOCIRC. I cannot tell you how much I have learned over the last 13 years since this time!

Please print out this and other info to take to your son's doctors; they are desperately needing an education!! If they attempt to retract your son's foreskin, do not hesitate to report them.

http://www.medem.com.....D.html&soc=..._typ=NAV_SERCH

Try not to worry, your son sounds perfectly normal!

Hugs,
Pam


----------

